# How do you drive your Tiguan!??



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

Just throwing this out there to see how you guys drive your Tiguan? Do you guys tend to just drive mostly in D or mostly in S? How often do you use Manual mode and if you do, do you also actively downshift as if you were driving a stick when coming to stop or corner or do you just let the transmission change and figure out the gear on its own? How often do you change the setting of normal, eco, sport, etc.?? (I'm not even sure if I know what any of those modes do)?? 

Anyone experience any "rough" shifts? Not so much for me shifting up but if I am in Sport or in Manual sometimes on the auto downshifts, they can be almost uncomfortable especially from like 4 to 3 or 3 to 2  I hope that someone can come out with a TCU tune cause I'm not really a huge fan of this transmission.

Thanks for any input or shared experiences.


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

This tiguans have a fuel saving program so they will always downshift late and upshift early to use all of those 8 gears and save on fuel even when on S if you are not having the gas pedal pressed hard, manual is a bit more controllable but still the engine will keep asking you more and more gears that tractor sound will be very noticeable.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

I've always leave it in normal (so far), but I do use manual about 40% of the time. Oddly, I do it mostly to upshift when cruising at a steady speed (35-45) to increase the mpg. I started doing that in my V6 4Mo wagon as I was able to get nearly 10% better mpg (from 20 up to 22 on my commute). I manual swapped that car, so I am also used to shifting. I do notice the self-occuring downshifts are smoother in D than manual, so once I know I will be slowing, I pop it back in D. I only downshift manually if I am driving in the mountains, and there are none around here.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Varies.

As a day-to-day car it's usually in "Custom" and "Drive".
Custom mode is normal Drive train, eco ACC, sport steering.

For decelerations I frequently move to manual mode and downshift to engine break.

There are times when I feel exuberant and move to full Sport mode.
I don't really ever put the car in full eco mode, I don't drive in a way that mode would have any effect.


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

Normal mode. Especially since getting the TSB to fix the driveability, Sport mode seems too aggressive and twitchy and the brakes/suspension wouldn't match the throttle. Its a family SUV, not a sports car. 

Never use "manual" mode.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Pretty much the same for myself. Normal mode all the time. If we get a blizzard or freezing rain I adjust to enable 4Motion. I rarely use manual mode. Sport rarely. The new FW improved drivability. I do miss the torque of my previous Golf TDI.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 4, 2020)

So far (about 4 days in) I've left it in normal mode. Yesterday I took it on a 150 mile trip and got 32mpg 

That's a massive improvement from the 18-19mpg's (hwy) I was getting in my Ram 1500!

Once the engine is broken in, I'll probably play around with sport mode a little bit. This thing ain't fast, but its doing better than I was expecting.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Engine in sport mode and steering in comfort with combination of D/S/Manual depending on road and traffic. 

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

My 2019 Tig is APR stage 1 and has 24GB (ECU update). Before and after I got the tune, it was always in S around town. Throttle is more sensitive and the tune made acceleration immediate and gave the shove feeling that makes turbos fun. Before the tune, D felt anemic so S was the only way to make it feel ok. After the tune, I have to push it more in D to get the shove so it's for highway or when I want it in the highest gear. I hardly use M since S does the job nicely. Steering is in normal since sport felt too artificially heavy. Shifts are slightly rough before the engine/transmission is warmed up.


----------

